# Is it Ok to leave the crown out to save the battery?



## ncmoto

I have several quartz watches and was wondering if its Ok to leave the crown in the set position to save the battery. Could humidity get in and cause issues?? Thanks:-s


----------



## Eeeb

ncmoto said:


> I have several quartz watches and was wondering if its Ok to leave the crown in the set position to save the battery. Could humidity get in and cause issues?? Thanks:-s


Humidity could intrude. The solution is to not store the watches where it is humid.


----------



## rscmaine

Rene Rondeau, the great guru of Hamilton Electrics (which have a set of electrical contacts which degrade over time like the old automobile rotor points on your car) actually suggests that here Rene Rondeau - Care of your Hamilton Electric . I have a Hamilton Pacer incoming, so I've been doing a lot of homework about odd electrical stuff and watches.
I doubt humidity is THAT much of a factor, given than most jewelery stores do the same thing when stock is sitting in a case for months. I' have done it for decades with no ill effect.


----------



## Spit161

It depends what sort of quartz movement we are on about:

Quite a few movements when the crown is pulled out, it locks the gear. The circuitry will still work, but is not able to overcome the locked gears. This could lead to problems with the calendar or the lubricants in the watch can harden.
On some other types of movement, pulling out the crown moves a switch that will cut down the power to the circuit. For example, when a laptop is in sleep mode, compared to when it is using the internet.

cheers.


----------



## Eeeb

Spit161 said:


> It depends what sort of quartz movement we are on about:
> 
> Quite a few movements when the crown is pulled out, it locks the gear. The circuitry will still work, but is not able to overcome the locked gears. This could lead to problems with the calendar or the lubricants in the watch can harden.
> On some other types of movement, pulling out the crown moves a switch that will cut down the power to the circuit. For example, when a laptop is in sleep mode, compared to when it is using the internet.
> 
> cheers.


Depends on the movement. Almost all modern ETA movements cut the power nowadays. Older and Asian movements often don't.


----------



## petew

I suppose another consideration is how a non working movement affects the lubrication in the geartrain. Movements are designed to be running, not sitting still.


----------



## Eeeb

petew said:


> I suppose another consideration is how a non working movement affects the lubrication in the geartrain. Movements are designed to be running, not sitting still.


The modern synthetic oils used today are much much more robust than the petroleum based oils of yesteryear -- according to my watchmaker (and a few websites). You can even get treatments that force the oil to stay in the jewel/pivot. The disadvantage is their cost.


----------



## South Pender

For what it's worth (maybe not much), I communicated with yserv some time ago about proper storage of a spring drive watch. My question wasn't about leaving the crown out in that case, but rather whether a watch-winder would be a good idea. They advised against the latter and suggested that I simply let it run down and leave it. Occasional (maybe every six months) winding (perhaps to half-capacity, possible because of the reserve indicator) and letting it run down would be fine. Evidently, the prospect of non-use wasn't something they saw as potentially damaging, and this may be because of the synthetic oils mentioned above by Eeeb.


----------



## harris498

I have probably 35 or so quartz watches, and leave them all running (crown in). At least then you know you have a dead battery you need to replace (especially in older quartzes that do not cut the power to the circuit). I have constant fear of battery leakage, since pretty much the only non-working quartzes I have ever encountered have suffered from it.


----------



## rex

I agree with you Harris...Either let it run, or take the battery out of the watch to store it.

From my past life's experiences...After the battery has already leadked in any device, by the time you finally notice, it's already too late...destroyed by the acid reaction!


----------



## Will_f

The manual for my Rolex Oysterquartz specifically suggested leaving the crown out in order to save battery life when not in use.

Cheers,

Will


----------



## rex

If that's the case, then do it. Unlike on most quartz, on the Oysterquartz movement perhaps pulling out the crown removes current drain to the battery.


----------



## Will_f

rex said:


> If that's the case, then do it. Unlike on most quartz, on the Oysterquartz movement perhaps pulling out the crown removes current drain to the battery.


That's exactly the reason the manual gives.


----------



## Rasta

Besides saving the battery wouldn't this dramatically reduce any wear and tear on the movement itself?


----------



## Catalin

Rasta said:


> Besides saving the battery wouldn't this dramatically reduce any wear and tear on the movement itself?


The 'wear and tear' is anyway incredibly small in most quartz watches (maybe except oysterquartz-like stuff where there is an escapement-like device). The drawback is that in some models the oils might get completely 'clogged' in the absence of any move.


----------



## harris498

Isn't there something to be said for the negative effect of leaving the crystal without a power supply for a long period of time? I remember reading something on here that suggested that after a long period of time without power, the crystal can 'die'. Any merit to this?


----------



## STEVIE

Yes the battery will last longer if the crown is pulled out to stop the movement. I have also done this on a regular basis when rotating watches. The watch should be stored in its box or wrapped in bubble wrap to keep its chief enemy at bay...dust.

Some watches have a hibernation feature like my Tissot, and the manual says it will extend battery life, but I am not certain that the movement is fully 'asleep'. When I wish to re-activate it, all it takes is a press of the crown and it shows correct time and date even after 2 months. Yes it has a perpetual date as well.


----------



## Catalin

ncmoto said:


> I have several quartz watches and was wondering if its Ok to leave the crown in the set position to save the battery. Could humidity get in and cause issues?? Thanks:-s


Just a small thing I learned today - in the case of 8F calibers Seiko is actually clearly saying in the manual to NOT DO THAT - since it will actually increase power consumption! (and I suspect it might also mess with the perpetual calendar).


----------



## watchTONY

Hi to all I have some idea I can share regards on quartz movement into a pull-out crown position. 

Its better to let it working the quartz movement than leave it stop position on a pull-out crown position.

First thing is the CURRENT CONSUMPTION of the quartz movement to know:

CURRENT CONSUMPTION mostly measured as 0.6-0.9 amp (correct me for amp electric measurement )

In working condition it measures 0.6-0.9 amp which able to watch work smoothly so the battery will last longer.

While 1.0-3.0 amp ( this means the watch needs cleaning or complete service) so if ti in stop position or pull-out crown in stop position. The current consumption will become high as this means something needs for service and the battery will not last longer because of higher current consumption.

An idea to another idea gives a better idea.



`_`_`_`damaged clock gives two proper time everyday`_`_`_`


----------



## McAllan

harris498 said:


> Isn't there something to be said for the negative effect of leaving the crystal without a power supply for a long period of time? I remember reading something on here that suggested that after a long period of time without power, the crystal can 'die'. Any merit to this?


Why should the crystal die? I do not see any reason to this with my technical knowledge and have not encountered it either. When an old thing cease to function it's because of other things like long term exposure to moisture, electrolytic capacitors dried out (that's no issue in modern watches as they don't contain any electrolytic ones and usually easily repaired with new ones).

You would however delay the aging related to it's activeness because most of the left over contamination in the crystal container only gather on the crystal when it's moving - but I don't believe anyone would see that as an issue except if the manufacturer gives you a free recalibration after a certain amount of time then of course you should let it run continuously until then. I've never seen an old crystal be the cause of fault in any electronic device. But tons of other reasons. Even when powering up old watches from the drawer or clocks that has not been powered up since the early 80s usually spring to life in an instant if they've been stored properly - that is non moist (closet in a heated room to normal room temp, drawer etc. - NOT in a basement, attic, outhouse etc.). And they even continue keeping great time.
So perhaps there's something I don't know about but if it is an issue it's only on the theoretic level.



watchTONY said:


> First thing is the CURRENT CONSUMPTION of the quartz movement to know:
> 
> CURRENT CONSUMPTION mostly measured as 0.6-0.9 amp (correct me for amp electric measurement )


What?? That must be one of the worlds biggest tower clocks you're measuring :-d


----------



## Hans Moleman

watchTONY said:


> Hi to all I have some idea I can share regards on quartz movement into a pull-out crown position.
> 
> Its better to let it working the quartz movement than leave it stop position on a pull-out crown position.
> 
> First thing is the CURRENT CONSUMPTION of the quartz movement to know:
> 
> CURRENT CONSUMPTION mostly measured as 0.6-0.9 amp (correct me for amp electric measurement )
> 
> In working condition it measures 0.6-0.9 amp which able to watch work smoothly so the battery will last longer.
> 
> While 1.0-3.0 amp ( this means the watch needs cleaning or complete service) so if ti in stop position or pull-out crown in stop position. The current consumption will become high as this means something needs for service and the battery will not last longer because of higher current consumption.
> 
> An idea to another idea gives a better idea.
> 
> `_`_`_`damaged clock gives two proper time everyday`_`_`_`


That is a good way to see if the storage has had an effect on the movement's condition.
The ETA manual mentions a similar 0.90 µA. 
I know some watch timers have an option to measure current consumption. 
How does one measure such a low value without such a device though?


----------



## McAllan

Hans Moleman said:


> That is a good way to see if the storage has had an effect on the movement's condition.
> The ETA manual mentions a similar 0.90 µA.
> I know some watch timers have an option to measure current consumption.
> How does one measure such a low value without such a device though?


Even an ordinary discount multimeter should have no problem measuring such low value granted that's the draw is smooth. Although you won't get a handful of digits but for casual use it's good enough.

Otherwise if the current draw is not smooth which I believe most analog watches and clocks are like. A considerable amount of energy is going to move the hands. But you should be able to measure both average, low and peak values with an advanced oscilloscope. A USB oscilloscope should be within reach of Mr. average as the electronics is just a high sample rate multimeter and some software - note like in the old days where even a rudimentary oscilloscope was very expensive.


----------



## artec

Pulling the crown out is just like hacking the movement when one is setting it. The movement appears to start immediately the crown is pushed back in. Would it do so if the power were completely disconnected when the crown was out? I'm not arguing, just asking. 
When I've bought watches recently (all quartz and all except one, TC), the date has always been set correctly and I've wondered whether the dealer stocked them with the crown pulled and reset them before they were shipped or if they had been running since they were originally delivered to the dealer. I recently bought a new 8F Seiko that was discontinued some time ago and a new Sinn UX whose COSC certificate is dated June 2008 and now I'm wondering how long the batteries will last? Again, I'm neither arguing nor trying to start a fight but I guess asking for opinions and/or evidence, if anyone has either.


----------



## Eeeb

artec said:


> Pulling the crown out is just like hacking the movement when one is setting it. The movement appears to start immediately the crown is pushed back in. Would it do so if the power were completely disconnected when the crown was out? I'm not arguing, just asking.
> When I've bought watches recently (all quartz and all except one, TC), the date has always been set correctly and I've wondered whether the dealer stocked them with the crown pulled and reset them before they were shipped or if they had been running since they were originally delivered to the dealer. I recently bought a new 8F Seiko that was discontinued some time ago and a new Sinn UX whose COSC certificate is dated June 2008 and now I'm wondering how long the batteries will last? Again, I'm neither arguing nor trying to start a fight but I guess asking for opinions and/or evidence, if anyone has either.


I am positive ETA recommends crown pulling for the 205.xxx (Autoquartz) line. I can document that. Let me see if I can find any more data...


----------



## Sean779

maybe pertinent to keep in mind that from what I've been told--could be apocryphal--that watch batteries in many watches die of their own expiration, since most quartz watch movements require very little power. I know some Ronda movements when the crown is pulled out use 70% of the power when running. I'm not sure the power savings is enough when there might be battery leakage, and the inconvenience of losing the grab and go aspect of quartz, which is huge.


----------

